# Official Maersk Wind Thread!



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Just found out my car is scheduled for the Maersk Wind. Feel free to use this thread so we can track her.










----------------UPDATE 11/29-------------------

She is currently off the coast of Ensenada, Mexico.

----------------UPDATE 11/29-------------------

She is currently docket at Port Manzanillo in Panama, she should be making it through the canal in the next couple of days. We may be able to catch a glimpse of her on one of the cams as well!

*SCHEDULE UPDATE*: It seems the schedule for her arrival @ Port Hueneme has been updated, on the W&W site and on Marine-Traffic she lists her arrival as 11/30 instead of 12/1. Let's hope this holds up and we get our cars sooner.

I found that even though she is bound for the west coast and the general consensus is to track using NYK Lines, I actually found the voyage on the W&W site. The info is below:

Voyage Details

Vessel: MAERSK WIND 
Voyage: CD044-MWI

Port Country Arrival Departure

BARCELONA SPAIN 25/10/2010 25/10/2010 
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 06/11/2010 06/11/2010 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 08/11/2010 08/11/2010 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 09/11/2010 09/11/2010 
MANZANILLO PANAMA 22/11/2010 22/11/2010 
*PORT HUENEME, CA U.S.A. 30/11/2010 30/11/2010 *
TACOMA, WA U.S.A. 05/12/2010 05/12/2010

Drop-Off: Munich, Oct. 23rd

Scheduled Departure: Nov. 6th

Scheduled Arrival: Dec. 1st (Port Hueneme)


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be on board. I dropped off in Munich on Oct. 19. 

I see the Maersk Wind most recently docked in Barcelona and is currently off the coast of Portugal.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Updated posted in first post.


----------



## 1HOT BMR (Aug 16, 2010)

My 550 was finished on 10/30 and now is awaiting transport. I'm hoping it will get on the Maersk Wind departing on the 6th but I don't know. How did you find out that yours is getting on board this ship?


----------



## wenw80 (Aug 27, 2010)

I will be onboard as well.

It is currently headed for antwerp, will keep the updates comin'.

Anybody know how long it takes once it reaches Dest Port on December 1st before we get it at the dealer in SF Bay Area?


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Updated schedule on first post!


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

wenw80 said:


> I will be onboard as well.
> 
> It is currently headed for antwerp, will keep the updates comin'.
> 
> Anybody know how long it takes once it reaches Dest Port on December 1st before we get it at the dealer in SF Bay Area?


Not sure, it would have to clear customs upon being off loaded then hopefully Harms notifies BMW to pick up and take to the VPC. Is at the VPC for a couple of days and then it should be trucked up to SF I'm assuming. I would say at least 2-3 weeks after 12/1 but just a guess :dunno:


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

In 2007 I dropped off Aug. 14 and took delivery Oct. 1 in Salem, Oregon. So that was a scant 7 weeks. I know in recent months there have been delays at PH--don't know how things are now. I'm thinking one week or so from PH to my dealer in Salem, if things are running smoothly. I'll be disappointed if it is two weeks.


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm on board as well! I dropped off my 335i Convertible in Paris on October 13th. Hopefully it gets to Pacific BMW in Glendale by early December.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Louie said:


> I'm on board as well! I dropped off my 335i Convertible in Paris on October 13th. Hopefully it gets to Pacific BMW in Glendale by early December.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone have tracking information for the Maersk Wind?


----------



## 1HOT BMR (Aug 16, 2010)

Louie said:


> Does anyone have tracking information for the Maersk Wind?


Try this: http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=S6TY


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

I like to use this one since its a bit more detailed: http://marinetraffic.com/ais/datash...=&menuid=&datasource=SHIPS_CURRENT&app=&mode=

And for the actual position on the map: http://marinetraffic.com/ais/defaul...0.56032&centery=50.63513&zoom=10&type_color=9


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

Great, Thanks!


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Ship is gone... I hope it did not sink... 

But, I feel lucky. Picked the car up on 10/23, dropped off 10/26 in Frankfurt and made it on the Maersk Wind. Hope the luck continues.

Tomasz


----------



## 1HOT BMR (Aug 16, 2010)

She is just out of range on her non-stop voyage to Port Manzanillo. We'll see her again around the Panama Canal. My car is also on board!


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone know when we'll know her location again?


----------



## 1HOT BMR (Aug 16, 2010)

Scheduled to arrive at the Panama Canal around the 22nd so perhaps it will be visible again a day before.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Update on 1st post.


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Miraflores Locks*

Looks like Maersk Wind approaching Miraflores Locks right now.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

craig1214 said:


> Looks like Maersk Wind approaching Miraflores Locks right now.


Thanks I think that is her, can you see if you can get a pic when she's closest to the webcam? :thumbup:


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you guys post a Web Cam link? I will also try to spot her! Woudl be a great addition to my ED photo album.


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

*MF locks*

Okay, this time I think it is the real thing coming up.

http://www.pancanal.com/common/multimedia/webcams/viewer-flash/cam-miraflores-hi.html


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

craig1214 said:


> Okay, this time I think it is the real thing coming up.
> 
> http://www.pancanal.com/common/multimedia/webcams/viewer-flash/cam-miraflores-hi.html


Yea, I'm pretty sure its the one that's coming in on the right, dark blue. See if anyone of us can get a clear enough pic that says Maersk Wind on the side!


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, technology is so cool...


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Assuming many here do not know how the canal passage works. The little trains on each side pull the ship through the canal. At this moment, the ship is just going for a ride. Captain is not in control, the Canal authority is... in other words Panama Owns your BMW. ;-) Joking aside, all else is true.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

And she goes...


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

In the lock:










Lowering:










Lock open and moving:










Maersk Wind proof beyond shadow of any doubt:










And gone:










New ETA - 11/30 :happyanim:


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

*In the lock*

Here is a shot of her exiting the lock.

Clear shot now to the Pacific Ocean!


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

*335d*

I m on that ship too. If we lucky enough we should have custom and VDC cleared in less than a week:dunno:
...Does anybody knows how long it will take in average?:dunno:


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting how things work out. I managed to scrape the bumper and fender on my Cayman S. The body shop is promising to have the Cayman back to me on 11/30. Which also happens to be the date for this ship to land in LA.


----------



## bhein (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't wait for my b7 - where is the boat? any way of tracking it?


----------



## Goffel (Apr 21, 2008)

Waiting on my '11 M3 baby, tracked it down to the Maersk Wind 

Does anyone have any further updates on the scheduled arrived?

I still have it at 11/30 on the ship's site, Port Hueneme schedule has not updated since 11/18 and still shows 12/1, So I hope this is just old news.

On Friday my dealer told me the ship is due 29 or 30, who knows is thats just to get my hopes up, but I sure hope so.

What is the current lead time for processing at the VDC plant, does anyone know this? 

Cant wait....


----------



## 1HOT BMR (Aug 16, 2010)

Goffel said:


> What is the current lead time for processing at the VDC plant, does anyone know this?
> 
> Cant wait....


Normal with no delays processing time is around 5 days. I expect my car to be delivered to me around the 9-10 of December here in San Francisco . I expect the Maersk Wind will arrive on the 1st or very late the evening of the 30th - it was only a few hours early crossing the canal.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

1HOT BMR said:


> Normal with no delays processing time is around 5 days. I expect my car to be delivered to me around the 9-10 of December here in San Francisco . I expect the Maersk Wind will arrive on the 1st or very late the evening of the 30th - it was only a few hours early crossing the canal.


Is your car a new order or ED redelivery? Yea, I'm guessing that we should see her back within in range sometime tomorrow. I hope she can dock on the 30th and get the process started!


----------



## 1HOT BMR (Aug 16, 2010)

E92Carrera said:


> Is your car a new order or ED redelivery?


New car, built 10/30, first delivery - it's a 550i, 6 speed manual, M Pack


----------



## Goffel (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought this beast while it was on the ship.. Luck of the draw it had pretty much all the specs I wanted.. I know its been nothing of a wait compared to you guys since I ordered on 11/21 

Still its HELL!!


----------



## bhein (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah - did the same - I don't know how I would feel about the extended wait time for an alpina B7 (one dealer said it might be 6 month) 

still - waiting a few weeks makes me very very nervous

How long will vpc and delivery to the dealer in LA take?

Brian


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

All of you that ordered will probably have a faster delivery because customs is done right away, automatically. Whereas those of us with ED have a slower customs release from what I've heard.


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

E92Carrera said:


> All of you that ordered will probably have a faster delivery because customs is done right away, automatically. Whereas those of us with ED have a slower customs release from what I've heard.


Longer wait time for our ED cars?  I thought I heard that ED cars get priority off the boat, do they scrutinize them more in customs?

I got a ED 335i Convertible and was hoping to have it @ Pacific BMW in Glendale by this upcoming weekend. Maybe I'll have to wait until next week...


----------



## PCSguyMD (Dec 2, 2010)

My 335i (non-ED) has apparently reached the VPC. My status page on the bmwusa.com website updated today (Thur) to "At preparation center".


----------



## bhein (Nov 16, 2010)

I wish I could track my car online - it just states application error since day 1 and BMW is doing nothing to fix

Suggestions?


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

bhein said:


> I wish I could track my car online - it just states application error since day 1 and BMW is doing nothing to fix
> 
> Suggestions?


Are you talking about the My BMW site?


----------



## bhein (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes

Track my b7 just reveals an application error


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

PCSguyMD said:


> My 335i (non-ED) has apparently reached the VPC. My status page on the bmwusa.com website updated today (Thur) to "At preparation center".


Wow, that is really fast. Just to make sure, VPC is right after Custom, right? 
Hold on!!! did you do the European Delivery ???? Non ED car usually go through an electronic quick cutom check!!


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Jojo_la said:


> Wow, that is really fast. Just to make sure, VPC is right after Custom, right?
> Hold on!!! did you do the European Delivery ???? Non ED car usually go through an electronic quick cutom check!!


Hence the (non-ed) in his post.


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

E92Carrera said:


> Hence the (non-ed) in his post.


I just edit myBMW account in order to see the status of the car. I did the European Delivery, so the track disapeared once I added the loan info. 
All I did, I just deleted the car using Add/remove. I then add it again, of course without the loan. 
I now could see the car status, and it shows en route.


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

Jojo_la said:


> I just edit myBMW account in order to see the status of the car. I did the European Delivery, so the track disapeared once I added the loan info.
> All I did, I just deleted the car using Add/remove. I then add it again, of course without the loan.
> I now could see the car status, and it shows en route.


I called Customs at the port about 2 hours ago and was told this "I can't tell you anything because I can't verify your identity, but if BMW is telling you the car on the Maersk Wind didn't clear customers, they're lying to you..."

I took this to mean all of our cars have passed customs, and are at least awaiting to be processed on their way to the dealerships.


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

Louie said:


> I called Customs at the port about 2 hours ago and was told this "I can't tell you anything because I can't verify your identity, but if BMW is telling you the car on the Maersk Wind didn't clear customers, they're lying to you..."
> 
> I took this to mean all of our cars have passed customs, and are at least awaiting to be processed on their way to the dealerships.


That is good news!!! Now I could take 1MORLAP on his bet for Dec 13th delivery, so what about Dec 8th :bigpimp:


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Louie said:


> I called Customs at the port about 2 hours ago and was told this "I can't tell you anything because I can't verify your identity, but if BMW is telling you the car on the Maersk Wind didn't clear customers, they're lying to you..."
> 
> I took this to mean all of our cars have passed customs, and are at least awaiting to be processed on their way to the dealerships.


I could of sworn I've seen that same line posted on here before. From the Toledo Thread: "1. Called US Customs - they said all cars clear customs and Agricultural inspection in two days, period. The officer advised to call BMW, because "if BMW is saying it is still in customs, they are lying to you" (exact words the officer used)." http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5631787&postcount=61

It seems they could be completely honest and they do clear in 2 days OR they're just feeding us a standard line now, since they got a lot of calls from BMW customers.


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

I just received this email in response to my call into BMW ED, inquiring about my vehicle:

Good morning Mr. Sadd,

Your vehicle arrived to Port Hueneme, CA on 11/30. We have not received Customs / USDA clearance yet.

Feel free to check back with our office next week for another update 

Best Regards,

Michelle


So I take it BMW is lying to me? (Based on what the Customs official told me earlier). Oh well, we'll see I guess.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Louie said:


> I just received this email in response to my call into BMW ED, inquiring about my vehicle:
> 
> Good morning Mr. Sadd,
> 
> ...


I would tell them that customs said it has cleared. You could also ask WHO gives BMW ED the notification that it has cleared customs and Ag? Is it customs and USDA? Or is it suppose to be HARMS that notifies BMW.


----------



## PCSguyMD (Dec 2, 2010)

I just received an email from my CA stating, "Just wanted to let you know your car was released to the carrier yesterday, and should arrive tomorrow."

Mine is non-ED, which from the sounds of it is generally faster than ED, but I am surprised how fast it went through the VPC. I thought it would spend at least a few days there.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

PCSguyMD said:


> I just received an email from my CA stating, "Just wanted to let you know your car was released to the carrier yesterday, and should arrive tomorrow."
> 
> Mine is non-ED, which from the sounds of it is generally faster than ED, but I am surprised how fast it went through the VPC. I thought it would spend at least a few days there.


Way to rub it in   j/k enjoy the car. Hopefully we will have our car soon as well.


----------



## bhein (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone else with good news? I wish I could track my car


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

E92Carrera said:


> Way to rub it in   j/k enjoy the car. Hopefully we will have our car soon as well.


I just spoke with my CA and he told me that since my car is ED, it has indeed not passed customs yet.  He said I should shoot for next Friday the 10th, at the earliest.

If anyone else gets a chance to call their CA and ask for an update, maybe we can paint a better picture of what's going on.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

I just checked the W&W website and it shows DELIVERED FROM as the most current update, it was just updated. Previously it had shown DISCHARGED which is the day it was scanned off the boat. From looking at other threads, it seems that DELIVERED FROM happens after customs release. So it may be that the car was "delivered from the port to the VPC" but I don't know. Could everyone check the W&W site to see if your's has something similar?


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

E92Carrera said:


> I just checked the W&W website and it shows DELIVERED FROM as the most current update, it was just updated. Previously it had shown DISCHARGED which is the day it was scanned off the boat. From looking at other threads, it seems that DELIVERED FROM happens after customs release. So it may be that the car was "delivered from the port to the VPC" but I don't know. Could everyone check the W&W site to see if your's has something similar?


Mine shows the same, it just updated recently! - DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 03-12-2010 08:00:00


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

I am on the other coast - came on the Undine at NY/NJ. My WW tracking says:

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 26-11-2010 08:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 23:00:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 00:00:00
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 10-11-2010 16:17:20 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 08-11-2010 10:46:03 1
BOOKED BREMEN 04-11-2010 16:00:11 1

Has'nt changed since 11/26. Spoke with BMW ED this am - was told the car has not cleared customs yet


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

E92Carrera said:


> I just checked the W&W website and it shows DELIVERED FROM as the most current update, it was just updated. Previously it had shown DISCHARGED which is the day it was scanned off the boat. From looking at other threads, it seems that DELIVERED FROM happens after customs release. So it may be that the car was "delivered from the port to the VPC" but I don't know. Could everyone check the W&W site to see if your's has something similar?


Same here, I think we are all having the same timetable. Well, we all should have our cars next week or so.:thumbup:


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you guys have any repairs that needed to be done? Mines been sitting at the VPC for a month... I had a slight scuff on the front lip and they want to replace the whole bumper. They placed the order 3 weeks ago which is back ordered with no ETA in sight. 

Everyone that was on my boat have received their cars already.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Too early to tell for us. Is BMW compensating you for the wait in any way? VPC has had our cars for only couple days, so we have not identified the outliers yet. We all hope - no damage...


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I asked them to release the car to the dealer so I can get the car in my hands. The dealer can order the parts and I'll bring it in when they are ready for me. In the meantime I'm not just throwing $$ out the window while it sits waiting to fill the back order. They seemed very surprised by this request which I'm dumbfounded by... They said they would make the request from the VPC and get back to me on Monday. I told them that otherwise I want this months payment waived.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Theoretically VPC does a better job than your local body shop that the dealer will use.


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

And I'd prefer that vpc do the job however I'm not willing to just sit and wait indefinately when after 3 weeks they still have no eta on the backorder. Particularly when I'm paying for a car that's in their lot for tiny cosmetic dings that only I can see.


----------



## Goffel (Apr 21, 2008)

Got my beast on Tues afternoon.. ahh she is a beauty, was well worth the wait! Pic below

The victory was short lived as I arrived home to find my home completely cleaned out .. MO%&THER F**&CKERS!!

This is now all I have left really and its giving me some great Joy inbetween all the chaos, I love my car

Hope you guys all get your cars soon!! Good luck!


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice car! Really sorry to hear about your house!!


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow! In broad daylight?! Time to move man! Doesn't sound like your new beauty will be too safe there.


----------



## Goffel (Apr 21, 2008)

Nah it was dark.. totally random, took all my ****..  Horrible experience - Luckily I chose to get the alarm in this baby and immediately put a bunch of new locks on the garage and house, besides I got nothing left anyways

****ty times in this economy I guess. 

Buuuut.. What a lovely car, its giving me soooooooo much driving pleasure

I hope you guys are getting your babies soon, that VPC time for Euro is a pain in the ass, least some early X-mas gifts 

Out with the old....(08 335i) In with the new (11 M3, Mineral While Metallic, DCT,EDC, 19" etc etc etc)


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

Any updates from any ED people? I called the hotline and my CA and I was told it still has not passed customs / agriculture - even though I was told last week by the BMW ED hotline that it had. I guess it can be as soon as this week...


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Louie said:


> Any updates from any ED people? I called the hotline and my CA and I was told it still has not passed customs / agriculture - even though I was told last week by the BMW ED hotline that it had. I guess it can be as soon as this week...


I emailed ED last week and they said that it passed customs on the 2nd and ag on the 8th so it was at the VPC with no date on when it would be done. What dealership are you at?


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

Louie said:


> Any updates from any ED people? I called the hotline and my CA and I was told it still has not passed customs / agriculture - even though I was told last week by the BMW ED hotline that it had. I guess it can be as soon as this week...


I called today for the first time to check for how long I could keep the car in the dealer's lot since I m leaving for vacation in the next few days. And to my surpirse, the car arrived today and it is ready for pick up tonight at 7:00 PM. 
I will however, go to pick up tomorrow at 9:30 AM :thumbup:
I will post pictures of course.

And again, if you are in LA area, Philippe Kahn is your guy for ED.

Just to make sure, this is a European Delivery :rofl: You guys should start receiving phone calls tomorrow :thumbup:

One last thing:
BMWUSA.com still show the car in preparation center.
HARMS still show no Custom date.
In short, according to those websites, the car still days away from being delivered.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Great news! Hmm my dealership is also south bay. Did you talk to Philippe today? I would assume they would transport my car with yours as well. Let me know if you see a space gray 328 coupe with plates m1534z when you pick up tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

E92Carrera said:


> Great news! Hmm my dealership is also south bay. Did you talk to Philippe today? I would assume they would transport my car with yours as well. Let me know if you see a space gray 328 coupe with plates m1534z when you pick up tomorrow. Lol


Will do, 
I m sure you will receive a call tomorrow. I think I was just lucky to call right after the car arrived. It seems the dealer will need to complete few checks and complete some paper work which take few hours. I truly believe phones will start ringing tomorrow.


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

Jojo_la said:


> I called today for the first time to check for how long I could keep the car in the dealer's lot since I m leaving for vacation in the next few days. And to my surpirse, the car arrived today and it is ready for pick up tonight at 7:00 PM.
> I will however, go to pick up tomorrow at 9:30 AM :thumbup:
> I will post pictures of course.
> 
> ...


Wow, great news! :thumbup:

I called the ED hotline this morning and was told my car is still in customs/agriculture inspection, and was told to check back Wednesday. I hope they are going off of old information! BTW I got mine at Pacific BMW (Greg Poland), very good ED buying experience as well.

Hopefully the wait is over for the rest of us!!


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Joja, glad for you. I think my prediction of having the car for Christmas as conservative as I wanted to be, now may prove optimistic. Customs, two weeks after delivery still has my car. WTF? Well, its only Monday. There is still hope.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

1MORLAP said:


> Joja, glad for you. I think my prediction of having the car for Christmas as conservative as I wanted to be, now may prove optimistic. Customs, two weeks after delivery still has my car. WTF? Well, its only Monday. There is still hope.


Who did you talk to? I spoke with BMW ED and they told me my car had cleared customs on the 2nd and Agriculture on the 8th. Seems odd, that your car would still be in customs.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

W&W still shows in customs, yesterday my CA was told the car was in customs. Today he e-mailed me that the car just arrived at the dealership. I just bought a ticket for Monday flight to LA.

Here we go!

Anyone wants a 2007 Cayman S?

Tomasz


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

You are going all the way to LA to collect your car?? Wow, i thought i had a ways to go and I just have to go to Salem. That is if my car ever shows up.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

1MORLAP said:


> W&W still shows in customs, yesterday my CA was told the car was in customs. Today he e-mailed me that the car just arrived at the dealership. I just bought a ticket for Monday flight to LA.
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> ...


Congrats! You mind posting what W&W site says, curious to see the timestamp difference.


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

That's my baby!! Finally picking her up on Wednesday, thanks for the shot Craig!


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

So exactly 3 months to the day after dropping off at Harms I'm pleased to announce that I have finally taken re-delivery. I had forgotten how pics just do not do this car justice... Though what I hadn't anticipated is how much attention it would command, i've never driven a car that caused so much rubber necking.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Wraith. said:


> So exactly 3 months to the day after dropping off at Harms I'm pleased to announce that I have finally taken re-delivery. I had forgotten how pics just do not do this car justice... Though what I hadn't anticipated is how much attention it would command, i've never driven a car that caused so much rubber necking.


Congrats! Glad to hear you got your car back! :thumbup:


----------

